# what goes under gravel?



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

I just bought a new tank and would like to add real plants but before I add the gravel I need to know what goes under it. Could I have real plants with just a gravel bottom?


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah you can just have gravel in your tank. I have a tank full of java ferns, amazon swords, and a pygmi anubis and I only have gravel. Though there are lots of other folks who have some substrates. Reallly your preference. If you are just starting, why not use gravel and build from there? Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sprinter78 said:


> Yeah you can just have gravel in your tank. I have a tank full of java ferns, amazon swords, and a pygmi anubis and I only have gravel. Though there are lots of other folks who have some substrates. Reallly your preference. If you are just starting, why not use gravel and build from there? Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


 I jsut use gravel


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can use normal gravel for your tank but if you are planning to have a heavily planted tank i suggest you to add a substrate that is specifically made for plants.
In my planted tank i have Leaf-Mold in the bottom and laterite mixed with normal gravel on top of it.

Goodluck with your tank


----------



## p-owner (Apr 25, 2004)

where do you get your leaf mold? i heard a number of other people use it too but have no idea what it is, unless its exactly what it says it is and its just leaf mold from outside.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

If you want your plants to grow nicely use flourite underneath the gravel.

Most people that don't use flourite will have unhealthy plants, but keep in mind again that some plants do not need it.

Co2 is also needed!


----------

